# Front speakers for Denon 2802



## Gene33 (Dec 27, 2007)

I own Denon 2802 and would like to upgrade my front speakers. I listen mostly classics and jazz and was auditioning Paradigm Studio 60 and Studio 100. They are both great speakers, though at the store I had the feeling that Studio 100 has a deeper bass reproduction (well, I do realize that it could be pure psychological effect of non-blind auditioning). My question is if 2802 is a good match for Studio 100? The high-end amplifier in the store allowed to hear the difference between Studio 60 and Studio 100, but I have a feeling that connecting Studio 100 to 2802 will be quite a waste of money. Am I missing something here?


----------



## DWJ (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a 2802 powering Polk LSi 9's LSiC, and LSi 7's. I auditioned the Paradigms you listed, but for this receiver, I thought the Polks had a bit more clarity on the high end. I use a sub in my setup, but the LSi 9's do dip into the low 50Hz range. If you need more bottom end, check out the 15's or 25's. 

The Lsi's are power hungry, but as long as you aren't looking to blister your ears, for me, the 2802 has been a very good match for these speakers for about 3 years now. (I will be adding an Emotiva amp, come spring):jump:


----------



## Gene33 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for response DWJ. 15's had quite good reviews (though all reviews are saying they are not for weak AVR). I'll try to audition them.


----------

